# Flats & bay



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

i think ive got the flats and bay 1660 featured on micro skiff in 2013. Can anyone give me some info on this boat. It was featured in 4/11/2013 bragging spot


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

blue water makes that boat now.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks. Any idea where i can find out what they used to construct it . Looks like some sort of honey comb product. All help appreciated


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> Thanks. Any idea where i can find out what they used to construct it . Looks like some sort of honey comb product. All help appreciated


Nida-Core could be used in decks and sometimes on bulkheads and stringers. This is what it looks like:









However, the hull itself it most likely not this material as it is primarily used for flat surfaces and not contoured ones.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks much. That looks like the same material. I understand this is a wood free boatthanks again


----------

